# Ultra update



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

*Monday, 02 April, 2007: New and improved SVS Ultra subs. The torch has been passed.*

*More power, more control ... better, smarter SVS Ultra subwoofer families prepare for debut.*









* The new Ultra-13 (left) and the outgoing TV-12 (right)* 


Even if you've never owned a subwoofer for your audio system, we strived to make these the ones you'll want some day. The heart of the matter? Our new "Ultra" woofer. Called simply the "*Ultra-13*" in Ohio (where it was designed and now built) this woofer is the basis of the genuinely shocking performance of the new *PC-Ultra *and *PB13-Ultra* subwoofers. We didn't intend to take _quite_ as long as we did, but you don't rush research when you are aiming for the best products in the world. Many designs were built, and discarded; whole contracts torn up in a relentless pursuit of something _really_ special. 


Our goals were lofty to say the least, so the thousands of staff hours, hundreds of thousands of dollars in development costs, and the "clean sheet" approach to the design were perhaps all predictable. If you know SVS in any case. This woofer had to be nothing short of a performance revelation; much more than a mere replacement for the "old" Ultra woofer. And we're notoriously hard to impress. One look above and it's clear "Big and Impressive" has a new definition.










So after nearly two years, this is the best of the best from SVS, a 13.5" wonder which can displace nearly _twice_ the air of its predecessor (the key to any subwoofer's performance) yet still fit into practical and efficient "form factors" we're famous for, both Powered Cylinders (PC) and Powered Boxes (PB). Sporting state-of-the-art materials, hand-assembly, and exclusives like the new SVS deep-cast aluminum basket, it barely breaks a sweat on tough stuff that would have pushed its predecessors to the wall. In short, the Ultra-13 is poised to provide you with depth, power and accuracy like we've not previously seen (heard, or measured) in our lab. If you are as insatiable about technical details and product images as we are, *you can read a bit more here*. Both *PB13-Ultra* in 3D rendering and a new *PC-Ultra* mockup are pictured at right (a larger dual woofer PB13-Ultra/2 may debut sometime in 2008). 


This woofer is _so_ capable, it led us to spend nearly as long refining an entirely new line of power-house BASH amps, (conservatively rated at 750 watts) for both the new *PC-Ultra *and *PB13-Ultra* subs they're meant for. With the most extensive set of controls we've yet offered (and we're notorious for eschewing "features" most enthusiasts would never use) this new class of amplifiers will drive these two subs to levels 75% stronger (on average, even more at the deepest frequencies) than their predecessors. So while prices have inevitably risen some, the new Ultra subs are actually markedly better values too. They're still SVS subs after all - outstanding value is what put us on the map.












Of course, you don't need to rattle the next door neighbor's dinner table to appreciate the fact it handles everything in your music or movie repertoire even at mild playback levels. Designed to take a pounding, these subs provide the power you require, but add no "sound" of their own, just faithfully rocking your home like few products can, even those coming in at multiples of our still affordable prices. And it's not just more brute strength we built here, it's smarter power too.











We've worked closely with enthusiast customers and others in the industry to make these subwoofers perform better in real-world rooms like yours... not just at our R/D facilities. Combining both variable port tuning (including a newly engineered, dedicated "sealed" mode) separate "room-size compensation" controls, plus improved subsonic response profiles, means the flat, deep and accurate response we always strive for is now easier than ever to reproduce in your own music or theater room. Even installing and optimizing dual subs will be a snap, given our signature 0-180 variable phase control, and a new defeatable high pass filter on the RCA and XLR outputs to allow "daisy-chaining" multiple subwoofers. More details on the amp itself (and some nice glamour shots) are coming in a week or so.


*Dates and prices:*

So, when can you get one? Soon, real soon. Fact is (no fooling) we're firing up *pre-orders on 1 May *and *expect shipping of the first new PC-Ultra units to a world-wide market by early July*. The *PB13-Ultra* is scheduled to ship by the end of July. With the commencement of pre-orders next month, SVS will do its best to verify these dates.


Prices? It's not one of those "if you have to ask..." situations. Performance this good isn't inexpensive, but we're confident you won't find more refinement, power or features even if you spend far more with other brands.










*Pre-order prices starting 1 May 2007. * Prices will remain valid until the first planned units ship in July. [*Full prices follow in brackets]:

*New PC-Ultra: $1,299* [$1,399*]
*PB13-Ultra Textured Black: $1,399 * [$1,499*]
*PB13-Ultra Wood Veneer (Rosenut, or Oak): $1,499* [$1,599*]
*PB13-Ultra Piano Gloss Black: $1,599* [$1,699]

*Note: *Returning SVS subwoofer and speaker customers, or customers buying more than one during the pre-order period are eligible for a 10% discount off of our regular prices. Contact SVS if one of these special situations or other questions arise prior to your order placement.

As always at SVS, there are no charges until your subwoofer or speaker ships. Expect these new subs to sell _fast_. Overseas customers, fans of previous SVS models, and enthusiasts now languishing without world-class audio are sure to put pressure on demand. We respectfully recommend you order one soon if you also lust for the new SVS Ultra performance. Our 45 day in-home trial backs every sale, as does our unparalleled 7 day-a-week customer service you'll get before, during and after any purchase from SV Sound. 

http://www.svsound.com/news-news.cfm


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm waiting to hear about the dual drive unit but wonder if two of the PB-13 Ultras would be better. I understand though that tuning in two subs can be tricky. Of course building an IB with the SoudSplinter RL-p18 could be interesting.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.....

Bob


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Since I'm planning on dual singles co-located, this was the response I got from Tom.



> The primary reason is the enclosure size. The PB13Ultra/2 won’t be twice as large as the PB13Ultra…so we’ll lose a little efficiency down low. As I mentioned we’re still very early in development, but a good guess would have dual PB13Ultras 1-3dB more powerful than a single PB13Ultra/2. That assumes you have the single driver units co-located. If you have them separated ( in adjacent corners for example)…then their overall performance would be approximately equal to the (projected performance) PB13Ultra/2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Bob,

If dual subs are placed near one another...they won't present any additional problems in setup/calibration(versus a single subwoofer).

How large is your listening room? Does it have any large openings to other areas of the home?

The PC_Ultra and PB13Ultra are done and all we are waiting on is incoming components from our vendors. Both should be shipping to customers soon(see our news page). The PB13Ultra/2 is still in early stages of development. Since the PC_U and PB13U, the majority of our r/d time has gone to the MTS and LTS. Now that the MTS designs are finished(we still have a couple of minor aesthetic decisions to make, but I'm sure you'll see some updates on the news page very soon) we can redouble our efforts on the Ultra/2 and LTS. But I would be surprised if either made it out before the end of 2007. So if you want a new 13” Ultra subwoofer in your home in 2007…you’ll have to pick from the two single driver variants. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for your input. The room is 17'(W)x37'(L)x9'(H) and does open up to the entryway at the far end. I am currently using the PB12-Plus/2 which has been serving me well so I can be somewhat patient in my upgrade. I was also thinking about your LTS-01 system and looking forward to seeing what kind of packages there'll be.


Keith,

Thanks for the information.


Bob


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

That picture really puts it in perspective. . .That thing is a big boy. . . Glad I didn't know it was in the pipe while I was planning on my new Plus/2 else I would be nuts right now wanting it. . .

I'll be estatic over my new Plus/2 as it is. My room is not that big besides I owned the 12.2 version of the Plus/2 year before last and have been kicking myself since for selling it. . . I guess we start taking things for granted until they are gone and then we have to replace it. . .Not that easy without buying another one. . .

I bought the ISD/2 last year right when the upgrade for the NSD drivers came out. . . Thought it would be fine . . . but it was no Plus/2. . . I missed out on the upgrade. . .Just about the time they were to ship the upgrade NSD drivers my Father-in-Law died and just about flattened us. . .Had to cancel my order for the NSD drivers. . .

Now almost 2 years later I'll have my new Plus/2 sub. . .with the 12.3 drivers. . .I know they are better than the 12.2s . . .Now that is saying something. . .

I'm about 1 week away. . .been waiting a long time. . .

WoHoooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

This is exciting news. I'm just starting to look to upgrade my sub and this could just be the ticket. I'm wondering if this sub will be enough to pressurize my room and how it compares to the current PB12 Plus/2. I've got relatively large room, it's 20' x 22' x 12' catherdral ceiling, half open to a kitchen/dinette, and a hallway to the bedrooms. My existing sub is a 12" 125W M&K V125; it's OK but it doesn't rock. I want the upgrade to be very noticable.


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

srckkmack said:


> I want the upgrade to be very noticable.


Your little M&K is a fine sub but trust me you'll notice a big (not big. . .HUGE) difference with several even lesser than the Plus/2. . .Big difference. . . My room is similiar size and my first SVS was a passive 2039 that I drove with an Adcom GFA-565 Mono block. . .It blew me away. . .I replaced 2 subs and a total of 4 twelve inch Danes in a DIY setup with that meager 2039. . .From there I went to the Plus/2 (12.2) and noticed the same amount of improvement over the 2039 as I did the 2039 over my old subs. . .Awesome sub. . .I also had the ISD/2 last year that just about tore the house down. . .

Yes Sir you will notice a big difference. . .


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

How do you think the Plus/2 would compare to the new Ultra 13?


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

srckkmack said:


> How do you think the Plus/2 would compare to the new Ultra 13?


In my opinion the new 13 Ultra will play lower and louder. . . I know this is over simplified but think about it. . .SVS already has as good a subwoofer that you can buy today comparing with subs costing not just thousands but tens of thousands. . . 

I doubt seriously that the new Ultra puts the rest of the line out of business. I would think that unless you needed to fill a very large room with under 20Hz bass at a level that OSHA would require you to wear hearing protection the other subs in the line would still be just as useful as they are right now.

Something about bass that makes you want to be able to reproduce the sound of a cold front moving in at live levels. My understanding is that cold fronts produce low bass in the 3-5Hz area causing those elbows and knees to act up on those who 'feel' the weather changing. Not all of us have a need to reproduce bass such as this, although there is 'thunder' in them cold fronts. . . I know we want to be able to just in case we might need to. . .

I remember spending days and weeks searching for movies that had bass that would put that grin on your face and for no other reason. The movie itself came in a very distant 2nd place. . . Today I just want a sub that will play low enough, loud enough, clean enough, to fill my room at whatever levels I might want. . .

I certainly can't speak for SVS but it appears to me that there are buyers out there who want or have a need that just can't quite be reached with the rest of their line. Personally the new Ultra keeps me awake at night and makes my hair grow wanting it but I know what my needs are and for me experience has proved to me that the Plus/2 has the ability to do everything I need from a sub. 

Do I want an Ultra 13?? yes. . .however when I do the math and really think about needs vs wants the Plus/2 wins. . .for now. . .

I think the new Ultra 13 is just like the rest of the subs in the lineup only more. . . Maybe next year at bonus time I'll have me one. . . I know in the meantime my Plus/2 will satisfy my bass needs and keep that grin on my face until then. . .


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Tom V.

Could you comment on why the change from down firing to front firing?

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

>>>Hi Tom,

Thanks for your input. The room is 17'(W)x37'(L)x9'(H) and does open up to the entryway at the far end. I am currently using the PB12-Plus/2 which has been serving me well so I can be somewhat patient in my upgrade. I was also thinking about your LTS-01 system and looking forward to seeing what kind of packages there'll be<<<


Hi Bob,

I have a pair of LTS proto types in my listening room now. Because of their price(we are using about $1000 worth of raw drivers in each speaker right now) they won't be for everyone...but I don't think anyone who auditions them will be disappointed.

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Gyusher,

I think you'll find the 12.3 drivers are a little smoother overall..with a little more dynamic capability. There won't be a huge "day/night" difference...but it is still an improvement..

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

>>>Tom V.

Could you comment on why the change from down firing to front firing?
Thank you. Bob<<<

Hi Bob,

The primary factor was physical enclosure size versus effective enclosure volume. In other words, it allows us to maximize the performance of the subwoofer for a given (physical) enclosure size. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> I have a pair of LTS proto types in my listening room now. Because of their price(we are using about $1000 worth of raw drivers in each speaker right now) they won't be for everyone...but I don't think anyone who auditions them will be disappointed.
> 
> Tom V.
> SVS



utstanding: 

Definitely looking forward to seeing the final product.

Bob


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

The PB13Ultra will be an upgrade over the plus/2...but I think most would consider it a "step up" rather than a huge "day/night" type of thing. Output wise...they are very close in the mid and upper bass(>30hz) with the plus/2 having a slight edge. The PB13Ultra does gain the upper hand below 25hz though. The overall sound of the PB13Ultra will be an improvement(in most rooms) too though. The PB13Ultra remains flat out past 200hz so you can low pass it anywhere needed to optimize the speaker/subwoofer blend. Also, with a combination of a slight rolloff <30hz in the frequency response and our room compensation control...you'll be able to "dial in" the PB13Ultra to match your room/individual listening preferences. Add in the "sealed" option and the PEQ and you really have a subwoofer as flexible as it is powerful..

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

Tom Vodhanel said:


> Hi Gyusher,
> 
> I think you'll find the 12.3 drivers are a little smoother overall..with a little more dynamic capability. There won't be a huge "day/night" difference...but it is still an improvement..
> 
> ...


We are all fortunate that what you folks at SVS say can be used as gospel. . . Most numbers you see from loudspeaker manufacturers can or should be taken with a grain of salt. . . Makes it nice to be able to depend on specs provided by you. . . The only surprises are good ones. . .


----------

